# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  EXIM Bank investon $1,9 miliardë për një stacion gazi dhe një TEC në Fier

## DYDRINAS

EXIM Bank investon 1,9 miliardë dollarë për një stacion gazi dhe një TEC në Fier
Ilirjan Agolli
21-04-2006


Qeveria e Shqipërisë i hapi dje rrugën investimit më të madh që është bërë ndonjëherë në vend, duke nënshkruar marrëveshjen për ndërtimin e një termocentrali dhe një stacioni gazi në afërsi të Fierit.

Projekti parashikon një investim afro 1,9 miliard USD, falë një bashkëpunimi tashmë të filluar midis investitorëve amerikanë dhe atyre europianë. Ambasadorja e SHBA në Shqipëri, Marsi Ris, tha në ceremoninë e rastit, se pjesëmarrja e EXIM Bank në këtë nismë hap mundësi të reja për investime të tjera amerikan.

Qeveria e Shqipërisë nënshkroi sot një memorandum bashkëpunimi me një kompani europiano-amerikane për ndërtimin në rajonin e Fierit të një stacioni gazi dhe një termocentrali, të cilët do të përmirëojnë ndjeshëm furnizimin e vendit me gaz dhe energji elektrike. Nga ky investim prej 1,9 miliardë USD Shqipëria do të plotësojë brenda 18 muajsh gjithë kërkesën e brendshme për energji dhe gaz, ndërsa pjesa tjetër e prodhimit do të transportohet drejt tregjeve europiane.

Ambasadorja e SHBA në Tiranë, Marsi Ris, tha se ky projekt është një mbështetje e rëndësishme për ekonominë shqiptare. "Ky projekt është investimi më i madh që është bërë ndonjëherë në Shqipëri. - tha amb. Ris. - Ky investim do ta bëjë Shqipërinë një faktor të rëndësishëm për energjitikën në Europë dhe do të mbështesë investime të tjera që do të vijnë këtu".

Ambasadorja Ris tha se qeveria amerikane rithekson me këtë rast mbështetjen e saj për rritjen e ekonomisë shqiptare. "Kjo është gjithashtu një dicka e mirë për biznesin amerikan, i cili po merr pjesë në këtë projekt me afro 600 milionë USD. Pjesëmarrja e US EXIM Bank (Banka e Eksport-Importit e SHBA hap mundësi të tjera për investime të reja të kompanive amerikane" - tha ambasadorja amerikane.

Ndërsa kryeministri Sali Berisha u shpreh se Shqipëria është e angazhuar të mirëpresë dhe të mbrojë më mirë investimet e huaja. "Qeveria shqiptare do të mbështesë fuqishëm për pjeket për të realizuar këtë projekt të madh. Ky është një nga investimet më të mirëpritura dhe më të rëndësishme që bëhet në Shqipëri, dhe jo vetëm për Shqipërinë, por edhe për rajonin në tërësi" - tha zoti Berisha.

Sipas projektit, stacioni i rigazifikimit ka një kapacitet vjetor prej 10 miliard metër kub gaz, ndërsa termocentrali do të ndërtohet me tre faza prej 400 Megavat secila. Teknologjia e standarteve bashkëkohore është siguruar nga kompania italo-amerikane "SAIPEM and Black&Veatch", duke përfshirë këtu edhe tubacionet nëndetare të gazit dhe linjat e reja kabllore nënujore që do të lidhin Shqipërinë me Italinë.

Zeri i Amerikes

----------


## D@mian

Lajmi eshte i shkelqyer nqs i vertete. Sidoqofte ne websitin e EXIM Bank s'paska gje (akoma?)
http://www.exim.gov/

----------


## Hyllien

Shifrat jane normale, tjeter gje qe ne kohen e Hoxhes kan punu si qena shqiptaret me bo ato vepra ujesjellesa e hidrocentrale qe sot edhe te mblidhen pese bankat me te medhaja ne bote nuk do arrinin dot ti mblidhnin parate qe duheshin, kjo per faktoret e rriskut te rrajonit.
Megjithate mbetet pyetja se kush perfiton nga ky investim se me duket pak sa e cuditshme qe te ndertohet tafti bafti. Ka pasur dhe nje projekt per te kaluar AMBO-n nga Fieri por vec te ken lujt menc Amerikanet me dorezu kushedi sa miliarde para per tekat e qeverise tone, apo per frymen antizhvillim me propaganden se ndotet ambienti qe pensionistat e Vlores dhe rrethinave qe marrin pension si vorioepirotas perhapin.

----------


## DYDRINAS

> Lajmi eshte i shkelqyer nqs i vertete. Sidoqofte ne websitin e EXIM Bank s'paska gje (akoma?)
> http://www.exim.gov/



ExImBank wants to help fund new thermo power plant in Albania

20-04-05

The US Export-Import Bank, the official export credit agency of the United States, wants to help fund the construction in Albania of a new thermo power plant and a trans-Balkan oil pipeline. ExImBank's senior managers sent a letter to Albania's Prime Minister Fatos Nano saying US exporters had contacted the bank about the new thermo power plant in Vlora, 140 km (87 miles) southwest of capital, Tirana, and an oil pipeline passing through the country.
"ExImBank is most interested in pursuing both of these projects," the letter says, according to Albania's government.

Albania will build the new oil- and gas-powered thermal power plant at a cost of $ 112 mm (EUR 86 mm). Funding is being provided by the World Bank, the European Bank for Reconstruction and Development, the European Investment Bank and Albanian Electro-Energy.
Albania, Bulgaria and Macedonia also have approved the construction of an oil pipeline across the three Balkan countries. The 913 km (567-mile) pipeline will ship 750,000bpd of oil, or 35 mm tons (38.6 mm US tons) per year, from the Caspian Sea to the West.

The long-delayed pipeline project, which will cost $ 1.2 bn (EUR 922 mm), has already secured about $ 900 mm (EUR 692.5 mm) in funding from international banks.
"Albania is a very important country for us, and we recognize the tremendous progress the country has made over the past several years," said ExImBank, which helps finance projects for the export of US goods and services to international markets.

http://www.gasandoil.com/goc/news/nte51992.htm

----------


## DYDRINAS

AMBO eshte interes strategjik i SHBA-se dhe si i tille ai do te realizohet patjeter.

The US-registered Albanian Macedonian Bulgarian Oil Corporation (Ambo) is currently building a vast pipeline 890 kilometres long. Beginning in Burgas it will pass through Bulgaria and Macedonia until it reaches Vlore in Albania, where the oil will be loaded onto US petrol tankers which will carry it from there to Rotterdam, and then to New York/New Jersey. Until recently, the ambitious project had run into problems due to costs and the delicate Balkan and Caucasian political situation. But now, after the recent natural disasters and as the dollar has become less competitive, there's every reason for construction of the pipeline to be speeded up.

http://www.cafebabel.com/en/article.asp?T=T&Id=5165

----------


## dodoni

Lajm shume i mire ky dhe uroj te kemi sa me shume lajme si ky. Kurum ne nje gazete Steelweek, tha qe do investojne 65 milione euro ne fabriken e hekurit qe kane ne Elbasan. Alferoni, kishte paguar 33 milion euro per privatizimin e Ferronikelit ne Drenice. 

Po pse nuk e hape ne forumin e Biznesit kete teme?

----------


## DYDRINAS

Me një investim prej 1.9 miliard USD, në Fier do të ngrihet një impiant gazi dhe energjie elektrike

Shqipëria, në 2009 qendra energjetike e Ballkanit

ASG Power do të ndërtojë impiant gazifikimi me kapacitet 10 miliard metër kub në vit dhe TEC 1200 mega

Florian Papadhimitri

TIRANË-Vendi ynë, së shpejti mund të jetë një ndër qendrat më të rëndësishme të energjisë në Ballkan dhe rajon. Pas disa kohësh përfolje nën zë, dje është konfirmuar zbatimi i një projekti prej rreth 1.9 miliardë dollarësh, që ka si qëllim ndërtimin e një TEC-i me kapacitet 1 mijë e 200 mega vat, si dhe të një stacion rigazifikimi të gazit të lëngshëm. Dje, kryeministri i vendit Sali Berisha, si dhe ambasadorja e Shteteve të Bashkuara, Marsi Ris kanë përshëndetur projektin i cili parashikohet të përfundojë brenda 18 muajsh. Vetë Ris, ka organizuar një pritje për të bërë publike marrëveshjen e fillimit të punimeve për projektin e huaj, me vlerën më të lartë në vend. Nëse projekti zbatohet, vendi ynë do të jetë një ndër qendrat më të fuqishme të përpunimit të gazit në rajon, si dhe ndër prodhuesit e energjisë elektrike. Gjatë prezantimit të projektit me vlerë 1.9 miliardë dollarë, që do të shtrihet në zonën e Fierit, është bërë e ditur se kapaciteti i përpunimit të gazit, do të jetë 10 miliard metër kub gaz në vit.

Deklaratat

Ambasadorja amerikane në Tiranë, e ka vlerësuar shumë projektin, jo vetëm për vendet e punës që do të hapë dhe rritjen e sigurisë për investimet e huaja, por për faktin se me ndërtimin e këtij impianti, mund të plotësohen shumë mirë nevojat vendase për energji elektrike dhe gaz të lëngët. Ky është projekti më i madh i ndërtimeve të huaja të bëra në Shqipëri, i cili do të arrijë në vlerën 1.9 miliardë dollarë. Ky projekt, parashikon që brenda 18 muajve të ardhshëm nga data e fillimit të punës të projektit, të mund të ofrojë energji me kosto të ulët gjatë natës, që vjen nga Evropa Perëndimore për Shqipërinë. Gjatë periudhës së ndërtimit të projektit, do të hapen 4 mijë vende pune dhe rreth 400 vende pune të përhershme, pas ndërtimit të projekti. Çka është e rëndësishme, është fakti që në përfundimin e këtij projekti mund të ofrohet energji e mjaftueshme, për të gjitha nevojat që Shqipëria ka për energji dhe për gaz, tha dje ambasadorja Ris. Më tej, ajo ka shtuar se me ndërtimin e impiantit ku do të financohen 1.9 miliard dollarë, Shqipëria do të shihet si një vend i mirë për investimet e huaja. Pas deklaratave të Ris, kryeministri Berisha, duke falënderuar konsorciumin që ka marrë përsipër investimin, ka garantuar mbështetjen e qeverisë. Unë siguroj përfaqësuesit e këtij konsorciumi, se qeveria do të mbështesë fuqishëm përpjekjet për të realizuar këtë projekt të madh. Unë gjithashtu i falënderoj ata, edhe për mirëkuptimin e shpejtë që gjetën me qeverinë, për vendin e ndërtimit të këtij termocentrali me gaz. Unë i siguroj se do ti mbështesim fuqimisht, që këtë ëndërr të tyre të madhe ta bëjnë sa më shpejt realitet, duke dhënë kontribut për Shqipërinë, tha dje Berisha.

Projekti

Impianti që do të përpunojë rreth 10 miliard metër kub gaz në vit dhe do të prodhojë 1200 mega vat energji, do të vendoset në zonën e Fierit. Parashikohet ndërtimi brenda një periudhe 18 mujore, që nga momenti i fillimit të punimeve. Për ndërtimin e këtij impianti duhet të angazhohen 3500 punonjës, ndërsa pas përfundimit parashikohet punësimi i 350 personave. Ky është një investim i fuqishëm privat prej 1.9 miliardë eurosh, një pjesë e së cilës është mbështetur nga Ex-Im Bank, dhe rreth 600 milion dollarë janë dhënë nga pala amerikane. Investimi është tërësisht privat dhe nuk ka patur nevojën e ndonjë kredie apo financimi shtetëror për tu hedhur në zbatim. Kompania që do të zbatojë projektin, është ASG Power SA, kompani e ndërtuar posaçëm dhe e zotëruar nga një kompani zvicerane si dhe investitorë të tjerë europianë dhe amerikanë. Impianti do të ndërtohet në Fier dhe sipas specialistëve, koha më e gjatë e përfundimit të tij, do të jetë 2009. Rreth 8 miliard metra kub gaz do të transportohet nëpërmjet një tubacioni nëndetar dhe pjesa tjetër e elektro-energjisë, do të transportohet përmes një linje të rinovuar të tensionit të lartë brenda vendit, si dhe një linje të re kabllore nënujore në Itali, me kapacitet transmetimi prej 1000 mega vat.

22/04/2006
Gazeta Shekulli

----------


## DYDRINAS

Tiranë- A.S.G. Power, konsorciumi amerikano-zviceriano-italian do të investojë në gjirin e Semanit në Fier 1.9 miliardë euro për ndërtimin e një stacioni gazi dhe parku energjitik. Ceremonia e prezantimit të këtij projekti gjigand u zhvillua dje me praninë e përfaqësuesve të këtij konsorciumi, Ambasadores së SHBA në Tiranë Marsi Ris, Kryeministrit Sali Berisha dhe zyrtarëve të tjerë.

Ky projekt gjigand parashikon të punësojë 4000 mijë persona. Parku energjitik parashikon ndërtimin e një stacioni gazi që do të bëjë të mundur shfrytëzimin e tij në Shqipëri dhe tranzitimin e tij drejt Italisë nëpërmjet ndërtimit të një tubacioni në det. Gjithashtu, ky investim parashikon ndërtimin e një parku energjitik me praninë e një TEC gjigand për prodhimin e energjisë elektrike. Energjia e prodhuar do t'i ofrohet konsumatorit shqiptar me cmim më të ulët dhe pjesa tjetër do të eksportohet drejt Italisë nëpërmjet një linje nëndetare që do të ndërtohet për lidhjen e Shqipërisë me Italinë. Sipas deklaratave të të pranishmëve punimet e këtij konsorciumi për ndërtimin e këtij parku energjitik do të fillojnë pas një viti e gjysëm deri në mbarimin e të gjithë projekteve të ndërtimit dhe kryerjes së procedurave përkatëse. Punimet për ndërtimin e këtij parku energjitik janë parashikuar që të zgjasin 18 muaj.

Projekti i "ASG Power" parashikon ndërtimin e një stacioni për ri-gazifikimin e gazit të lëngshëm natyror (LNG), me kapacitet vjetor prej 10 miliardë metrash kub si dhe një TEC-i me cikël të kombinuar prej 1200 MG, i ndërtuar në tre faza, nga 400 MW seicila. Sipas përfaqësuesit të "ASG Power", Alban Bala, "shteti Shqiptar do të ketë të drejtën që të blejë gaz dhe energji me emim më të ulët se ato të tregut, për të plotësuar të gjitha nevojat e veta te brendshme me energji". Pjesa tjetër e prodhimit, rreth 8 miliardë merta kub gaz do të transportohet në tregjet europiane përmes Italisë, apo Ballkanit përmes një tubacioni nëndetar dhe pjesa tjeter e elektro-energjisë, përmes një Linje të rinovuar të tensionit të lartë brenda vendit, si dhe një linje të re kabllore nënujore për në Itali, me kapacitet transmetimi prej 1.000 MW. Teknologjia që do të instalohet në Shqipëri plotëson standartet e BE-së në fushën e energjisë, gjë që do të krijojë mundësinë për lidhjen e vendit me tregun Europian. "ASG Power" sh.a ka nënshkruar marrëveshje për ndërtimin e stacionit te ri-gazifikimit të LNG-se, TEC-in dhe tubacionin nëndetar me kompaninë italo-amerikane "SAIPEM and Black and Veatch". Një marreveshje është arritur edhe me ABB për të gjitha inter-konjeksionet elektrike dhe ndërtimin e linjave të tensionit të lartë. Projekti parashikohet te realizohet brenda vitit 2009, tha përfaqësuesi i "ASG Power", Alban Bala.

Ambasadorja e SHBA në përshëndetjen e saj ishte shumë entuziaste për këtë investim gjigand dhe theksoi se ky do të jetë projekti më i madh investues amerikan në Ballkan. Ndërsa Kryeministrei Berisha pasi falenderoi qeverinë amerikane për të gjithë kontributin e dhënë për të ndihmuar Shqipërinë shprehu mbështetjen maksimale të qeverisë shqiptare për realizimin e këtij projekti. Berisha theksoi se aktualisht është nënshkruar një memorandum mirëkuptimi mes qeverisë shqiptare dhe A.S.D Poëer për fillimin e punës për ndërtimin e këtij parku energjitik. Fati e desh që për herë të parë që nga ardhja në pushtet, Kryeministri Berisha të mbështesë një investim amerikan.

22 Prill 2006
Zeri i Popullit

----------


## DYDRINAS

Detajet e projektit gjigand me TEC-e dhe impiante gazifikimi ne Seman të Fierit


Shqipëria eksportuese energjie

ASG Power: Investimi është 1.9 miliardë USD


Investimi i promovuar pak ditë më parë ngë kryeministri Berisha dhe ambasadorja amerikane në Tiranë, Ries veç të tjerash synon që ta kthejë Shqipërinë në një eksportues të energjisë. Impiantet e prodhimit të energjisë elektrike dhe të gazifikimit në Seman të Fierit do të ndërtohen nga kompania ASG Power e cila prej disa vjetësh është në kërkim të një vendi të përshtatshëm për zbatimin e këtij porjekti gjigand dhe ndërtimin e impianteve të prodhimit të energjisë që do të zgjidhin përfundimisht edhe vështirësitë që kalon Shqipëria, vështirësi që rriten dita ditës.
Të jesh vend në zhvillim është një shans i mirë që të arrish gjithnjë direkt tek teknologjitë e fundit. Por gjëja që u duhet më tepër vendeve që kanë ende një industri kombëtare për të ndërtuar është energjia, pavarësimi i tyre në rrafshin energjitik. Këtë synon pikë së pari projekti ynë- shpjegon për mediat inxhineri Gjinali, drejtor projekti pranë ASG Power. Kompania ASG Power SA nënshkroi disa javë më parë me Ministrinë e Ekonomisë, Tregëtisë dhe Energjitikës një Memorandum Mirëkuptimi, për realizimin e një investimi total prej 1,9 miliardë dollarëve, më i madhi investim i huaj në Shqipëri. ASG Power thotë se i nënshtrohet përmes zgjidhjeve teknike qoftë strategjive kombëtare si asaj të energjisë, ashtu edhe standarteve më të larta të mbrojtjes së mjedisit. Disa muaj më herët Banka Botërore bëri me dije se në tërësi Europa Juglindore do të përballet me një krizë të theksuar të energjisë dhe mungesë të saj për shkak të shpejtesisë së lartë të rritjes së investimeve në këto vende.
Nevoja në rritje për burime të reja energjie në Shqipëri, Greqi, Kosovë dhe vecanërisht Itali, ka nxitur ASG Power SA të zhvillojë Kompleksin e Termocentralit të Adriatikut që do të përfshijë Terminalin LNG, Impiantin e Rigazifikimit dhe Tubacionin e Ekportit si dhe Termocentralin me Cikël të Kombinuar me Kabllin e Eksportit HVDC- tha Agim Gjinali. Falë pozitës së favorshme gjeografike midis Italisë dhe Ballkanit, termocentrali i ri do të plotësojë kërkesën për energji elektrike në Italinë Jugore, Greqi dhe Kosovë. Gjithashtu ai do të sigurojë energji shtesë për tregun shqiptar dhe do të prodhojë të ardhura të rëndësishme nga shkëmbimi i huaj për qeverinë shqiptare.

Elementet e projektit.

Projekti përbëhet nga një stacion i rigazifikimit të gazit të lëngshëm natyror me një kapacitet vjetor prej 10 miliard metrash kub dhe një TEC-i me cikël të kombinuar, të ndërtuar në tre faza nga 400MË secila. Po ashtu në projekt bën pjesë një tubacion nëndetar për transportin e gazit që do të lidhë Shqipërinë me Italinë e Jugut si dhe një linje nëndetare e interkonjeksionit.
Sipas Gjinali gazi do të sillet në stacionin e rigazifikimit me anije-tankera duke u përpunuar në një platforme lundruese ose mol të posaçëm. Investimi është parashikuar të vendoset në zonën pranë lumit Seman, ku aktualisht derdhen edhe ujrat e sektorit naftënxjerrës të Marinzës. Rreth 2 miliardë metra kub gaz natyror do të shfrytëzohen në ciklin e prodhimit për vendin, ndërsa pjesa tjetër e prodhimit do të transportohet në tregjet europiane përmes Italisë apo Ballkanit. Afërsisht 8 miliardë metra kub gaz do të transportohen nëpërmjet tubacionit nëndetar dhe pjesa tjetër e elektro-energjisë do të transportohet përmes një linje të rinovuar të tensionit të lartë brenda vendit si dhe një linje të re kabllore nënujore për në Itali, me kapacitet transmetimi prej 1000 MW.

Gazeta Shqiptare

----------


## DardanG

E shkëlqyeshme nëse realizohet ky projekt, por a do të realizohet?! Fare lehtë, pikërisht që të mos realizohet ky Projeklt, që Shqipëria të mos rimëkëmbët, që të mos bëhet faktor i barabart dhe konkurrues me grekët e serbët, mund të ndodhë një dëstabilizim i saj, sic ndodhi në vitin 1997. Ka aq shumë forca aq të mbrapshta, antishqiptare në Shqipëri sa që mund të vëhen në lëvizje kurdoherë që shqipëria zë nga e mbara.

----------


## ridy85

Un s'po kuptoj diçka....neqoftse duan te ndertojn TEC ne Fier..po ai qe po parashikohet per tu realizuar ne Vlore? Domethen do behen te dyja apo kan ndermend te bejn kte ne Fier dhe mos te bejn ate te Vlores?

----------


## Mateus

Nje lajm teper i mire! Ishalla nuk del ndonje pengese! Edhe pse kur behet fjale per nje investim Amerikan dhe Djalli do ta kishte te veshtire ta ndalonte!


Le te presim dhe 2-3 vjete dhe pastaj lamtumir erresire

----------


## Qerim

* Energjetika*

*Amerikanët tërhiqen nga TEC-i i Fierit*

Black&Veatch nuk do të marrë pjesë në realizimin e projektit të ndërtimit të një TEC-i dhe një qendre të rigazifikimit. Lajmi ishte dhënë nga zvicerianët. Ndërkohë, në qershor pritet vendimi i Parlamentit



Grupi më i madh në botë për ndërtimin dhe montimin e turbinave me gaz natyror dhe i impianteve të rigazifikimit, kompania amerikane Black&Veatch, ka përgënjeshtruar lajmin e pjesëmarrjes së saj në rea... >>_

ps.Perse ma keni fshire postimin ,ku nuk e besoja kete ndodhi ?_

----------


## FIERI1

Ne qofte se keni deshire te mbroni ekonomine e vendit ta perkrahni suportoni ate te ulni papunesine te zbusni varferine dhe te ndihmoni ne krijimin e vende pune te reja ne Shqiperi ne dyqanin ose shitore "ALDO" ne Canada ne Toronto ka kepuce te prodhuara nga Shqiperia me stampen "MADE IN ALBANIA" 

Atdhe i dashur te lashe me zemer te plasur
Rrofte Shqiperia etnike

----------


## AIPR

*Prezantim i shkurter
Projekti Energjitik i ASG Power SA*

*Elementet Perberes:*

Stacioni i Rigazifikimit
TEC- i
Terminali detar i perpunimit te anijeve
Gazpercjellesi nendetar ne Itali
Linja kabllore elektrike ne Itali
Lidhja me rrjetin kombetar te energjise

*Te Dhena:*
Lenda e pare eshte Gaz Natyror i Lengshem (LNG)
Volumi i gazit qe do perpunohet eshte 10 miljard metra kub
Kapaciteti i TEC eshte i ndare ne 3 faza nga 400 MW
*
Vend-ndodhja e Impiantit*

Ne Jug te Kanalit te Hoxhares, prane vijes bregdetare:
Mes grykederdhjeve te lumenjve Vjose dhe Seman
Pergjate Kanalit te Hoxhares (Vija e Njales) ne jug te saj
650 metra larg bregut te detit
Permasa
850 m x 1500 m
Investitoret kane pranuar ta zhvendosin me ne lindje
impiantin, per te reduktuar demtimin e mases se gjelber
te pyllit
Siperfaqja e vogel e pyllit qe demtohet do te mbillet ne nje tjeter vend nga kompania

*EFEKTET SOCIO-EKONOMIKE*

Asnje person apo banese nuk do te zhvendoset nga ndertimi i vepres
Me perjashtim te siperfaqes ne dispozicion te projektit, asnje meter katrore toke bujqesore e zones nuk do cenohet ne pikepamjen mjedisore nga ndertimi dhe shfrytezimi i impiantit;
Zona do te pasurohet me burime energjie, qe garantojne ne te ardhmen edhe zhvillimin e ekonomise dhe turizmit ne pellgun e Semanit dhe krejt rivieren jugore te Shqiperise
Fillimi i punimeve do te prodhoje permiresim te infrastruktures rrugore dhe zgjerim te volumit te transportit
Fillimi i punimeve shumefishon numrin e banoreve te zones, duke rritur kerkesen per sherbime dhe shumefishuar aktivitetin tregetar
Fillimi i punimeve mundeson punesim masiv te popullsise vendase duke prodhuar zbutje te varferise per krejt rrethin e Fierit
Fillimi i punimeve nenkupton nje rritje te vemendjes se qeverise qendrore dhe lokale ndaj zones se Dermenasit dhe Semanit, dhe rritje te investimeve publike ne kete zone
Fillimi i punimeve do te sjelle nje vizibilitet te shtuar te zones ne media dhe rritje te vemendjes publike ndaj ketyre komunave dhe krejt rrethit
Shfrytezimi i rrethanave te reja ekonomike do te rrise drejtperdrejt te ardhurat e banoreve, duke shtuar shanset e tyre per perfshirje ne investime direkte ne bujqesi, blegtori, frutikulture, etj.
Permiresimi i kushteve te transportit do te nxise integrimin e zones duke pershpejtuar ritmet e zhvillimit te saj dhe duke ndikuar drejtperdrejt se pari, ne cilesine e sherbimeve publike qe banoret lokale perfitojne.

*PERFITIMET:*

Kombetare:
Qeveria e Shqiperise do te perfitoje nga ky projekt nje sasi energjie per te mbuluar te gjitha nevojat e brendshme te vendit me çmimin e kostos se prodhimit. Ky çmim eshte ndjeshem me i ulet se çmimi aktual i blerjes se tij ne tregun nderkombetar.
Rrjeti kombetar i Shqiperise do te lidhet permes ketij investimi me rrjetin europian te energjise, duke bere keshtu te mundur ate qe nuk e gezojne sot as vende te rajonit ne prag te integrimit
Krijimi i kesaj qendre energjitike do te ballancoje rrjetin elektrik te Shqiperise duke ulur ne minimum humbjet teknike te transferimit te energjise nga veriu ne jug te vendit

Lokale:
Shume kompani lokale kane me kete rast shansin te rrisin profilin e tyre profesional dhe financiar, duke u ofruar si subkontraktore per kompanite e specializuara nderkombetare.
Shume kompani lokale kane shansin te shesin mjete pune dhe paisje, materiale ndertimi dhe sherbime te mirembajtjes per keto mjete.
Vlera e punimeve civile arrin ne mbi 250 miljon USD
Disa qindra milione dollare per punime civile do te perfitohen nga kompanite shqiptare, ku perparesi kane kompanite lokale.
Sektori i transportit do te fitoje nje rritje te ndjeshme nga volumi i madh i perpunimit te territorit per ndertim.
ASG Power ka gatishmerine te perfshije ne blerjen e sherbimeve edhe individe apo brigada, duke krijuar premisa shume te mira per te bizneset fillestare (start-up businesses).

*Punesimi dhe Ekonomia*
Punimet e ndertimit do te zgjasin 18 muaj
Ne kantier do te punesohen me kohe te plote 3,500 punonjes
Nje pjese e mire e tyre do te jene te specializuar
Per nje pjese tjeter specialistesh, kompania do te vleresoje nevojat dhe mundesite konkrete te trajnimit professional
Oferta e Punesimit do te zgjidhe ne nje nivel te kenaqshem nevojen e nje grupi te konsiderueshem forcash te lira pune per nje punesim te perkohshem
Punesimi do te perfshije komunat qe prek investimi si dhe qytetin e Fierit
Ne fazen e shfrytezimit mbi 350 punonjes specialiste do te punesohen ne kohe te plote
Komunat kufitare dhe ne teresi sektori bujqesor dhe blegtoral ne Fier do te njohe gjate periudhes se ndertimit nje boom shitjesh, fale konsumit te shtuar dhe nevojes se perqendruar per sherbime ne kantierin e impiantit.
Rritja e volumit te sherbimeve qe do te realizojne komunat kufitare do te nenkuptoje nje rritje potenciale te te ardhurave edhe te vete njesive administrative lokale.
Hyrja financiare nga konsumi ushqimor i kantierit me 3,500 punonjes ne 18 muaj do te jete mes 10-13 miljon dollare, per nje shpenzim mesatar ditor prej $5-7.
Hyrja financiare ne rrethin e Fierit nga punesimi i 3,500 personave me nje te ardhur mesatare $350/muaj, do te arrije gjate periudhes se ndertimit ne mbi $22 miljon.
Rritja e volumit te pergjithshem te biznesit dhe shtimi i te ardhurave personale do te rrise shanset per nje politike me te qarte fiskale te pushtetit vendor per te realizuar synimet e strategjise se zhvillimit te qarkut duke disa fishuar investimet publike
Fieri, ashtu si pjesa tjeter e Shqiperise nuk do te vuaje me nga nderprerjet e energjise elektrike. Kjo do te rrise ne shkalle qarku, por edhe ne shkalle vendi shanset e thithjes se investimeve te reja.
Pasja e nje burimi te qendrueshem te energjise do te krijoje shanse qe qarku i Fierit te thithe investime prodhuese agro-perpunuese.
Nga permiresimi i furnizimit me rryme do te permiresohen ndjeshem edhe sherbimet publike, si spitalet, shkollat dhe kopshtet, etj.
Ne teresi qarku do te kete nje ulje te kostove te biznesit, qe jane rritur deri tani artificialisht nga mungesat e rrymes (gjeneratoret, etj).

*Mjedisi*
Gazi natyror i lengshem qe do te perpunoje kompleksi energjitik eshte lenda me e paster djegese ne natyre.
Ne terma reale, ndertimi i ketij impianti do te ule shkallen e ndotjes qe vuan sot qyteti.
Nga ndertimi i impiantit mund te rivihen ne pune nje seri industrish si ajo kimike, e plehrave,etj, duke rritur shkallen e punesimit, por duke garantuar qe ndotja prej tyre te minimizohet per shkak te permiresimit teknologjik te lendes djegese qe do te perdoret.
Ndertimi i impiantit prane vijes se Njales dhe nevoja per te punuar ne nje mjedis natyror te paster, i ka orientuar Investitoret te fillojne te studiojne mundesine e pastrimit fizik te ujrave te ndotur me nafte te vijes se Njales.
Investitoret jane ne kete faze duke kordinuar edhe interesin e donatoreve te ndryshem qe mund te angazhohen ne procesin e reduktimit te ndotjeve
Pastrimi i ujrave qe shkarkohen ne kete zone bregdetare me mbetje kimike dhe fizike te hidrokarbureve, do te krijoje mundesine e zhvillimit te turizmit per vijen bregdetare qe perfshihen ne juridiksionin e ketij qarku.

*
Burime Njerezore*
Nje rritje e rendesishme do te fitohet ne kapacitetet njerezore dhe ne specializimin profesional.
Per te garantuar nje manaxhim te suksesshem dhe afatgjate te vepres, investitoret do te kujdesen qe trajnimi dhe pergatitja profesionale e specialisteve te jete e nivelit sa me cilesor. Megjithate investitoret jane te kenaqur me kapacitetet aktuale profesionale qe gezon Fieri

*Ndihmese*
Ne pergjigje te nevojes se tyre per te pasur nje sherbim shendetesor sa me prane kantierit, investitoret do te studiojne variantin me te mire te realizimit te nje njesie te sherbimit mjekesor.Keto vendime do ti behen te njohura pushteteve vendore ne kohen e duhur
Ne pergjigje te nevojes per te transportuar punonjesit qe do te angazhohen ne kantier, Investitoret jane duke studiuar mundesine e ndertimit te nje linje transporti urban mes qytetit dhe 2 komunave bregdetare.
Ky sherbim dhe mjetet e tij, pas realizimit te vepres, mund ti lihen ne dispozicion bashkise/prefektures se Fierit. Megjithate, qyteti ende nuk ka nje infrastrukture qe mund te perballoje nje sherbim urban te rregullt.

*
RREZIQET*

_Siguria_
Tankerat ku do te depozitohet gazi jane te ndertuar posaçem per te perballuar edhe sulme me arme zjarri. Ato jane shume te sigurta nga pikepamja e qendrueshmerise.
Edhe tubatura tokesore dhe detare e transportit te gazit eshte e cilesise me te larte dhe garanton nje standart siperor sigurie.
Ne çdo rast investitori ka parashikuar nje distance te mjaftueshme sigurie nga qendrat e banuara. Sipas BE-se, kerkesa ligjore percakton qe muri rrethues i impiantit te jete rreth 500 metra larg tankerave.

_Mjedisi_
Ndertimi i impiantit prodhon vetem nje lloj ndotje: ate vizuale. Investitoret po vleresojne disa pervoja te zbutjes se ndotjes vizuale si psh. ne Itali, ku impiante termo-energjitike ndodhen edhe ne zona te mbrojtura turistike apo parqe kombetare.


P.S Agjensia Comport (www.albcomport.com) qe eshte themeluese e ISHMP-se po merret me analizen e vleresimit te impaktit social qe sjell ndertimi i ketij TEC-i ne Seman, pjese e te cilit jane edhe te dhenat e mesiperme. Nga takimet me perfaqesues te Pushtetit Lokal ne qytetin e Fierit dhe ne komunat e Topojes dhe Dermenasit (qe preken nga Investimi)pritet me shume optimizem ndertimi i ketij objekti.
Fakti tjeter del nga plotesimi i nje ankete me banore te ketyre zonave, ku mbi 95% e tyre e mirepresin kete investim.
Tashme ngelen pengesa vetem procedurat e pushtetit vendor per te marre jete ky projekt.

----------


## AIPR

> * Energjetika*
> 
> *Amerikanët tërhiqen nga TEC-i i Fierit*
> 
> Black&Veatch nuk do të marrë pjesë në realizimin e projektit të ndërtimit të një TEC-i dhe një qendre të rigazifikimit. Lajmi ishte dhënë nga zvicerianët. Ndërkohë, në qershor pritet vendimi i Parlamentit
> 
> 
> 
> Grupi më i madh në botë për ndërtimin dhe montimin e turbinave me gaz natyror dhe i impianteve të rigazifikimit, kompania amerikane Black&Veatch, ka përgënjeshtruar lajmin e pjesëmarrjes së saj në rea... >>[I]



Ja dhe sqarimi qe kompania ASG Power shperndau sot per mediat ne lidhje me kete disinformacion te shperndare dje nga Gazeta Biznesi.

SQARIM
*Kompania ASG Power SA, e cila perfaqeson grupin e investitoreve te projektit per ndertimin e kompleksit energjitik ne Seman, deshiron te sqaroje publikun se lajmi i botuar ne gazeten Biznesi te dt.29.05.2006 me titull Kompania amerikane tërhiqet nga TEC-i i Fierit nuk pasqyron te verteten.

Se pari, ASG Power SA nuk ka pasur asnje luhatje ne vendimin dhe kerkesen e saj per realizimin e plote te vepres brenda termave kohore me te afert. Asnje partner i grupit te investitoreve nuk ka shprehur rezerva dhe nuk eshte terhequr nga vullneti i perbashket per vazhdimin e rruges se miratimit te plote te lejeve dhe fillimit te punimeve qe do te permbushin ne Shqiperi dhe rajon investimin me te madh te huaj te realizuar ne 15 vitet e fundit. 

ASG Power SA deshiron te sqaroje se kompania SAIPEM, pjese e grupit ENI- e cila do te realizoje dizajnin inxhinjerik te vepres, ka zgjedhur per partner realizues kompanine amerikane General Electric. Kjo zgjedhje erdhi pas shprehjes se interesit nga kompania Black & Veatch, e cila ishte vleresuar ne krye si partner i mundshem realizues.
Ne keto kushte kompania ASG Power SA pranoi zgjedhjen e SAIPEM- Grupi ENI per ta konsideruar te panevojshem me tej ne kete investim kontributin e kompanise Black & Veatch.

Per me teper kompania Black & Veatch asnjehere nuk ka bere pjese ne grupin e investitoreve te ketij projekti.

ASG Power SA deshiron te sqaroje se pretendimi per rreziqe te sigurise nga prania e depozitave te gazit eshte teresisht i paqendrueshem dhe abuziv. Ne shume vende te zhvilluara si Franca, Spanja, SHBA, etj keto depozita gjenden madje shume me prane qendrave te banuara bregdetare. ASG Power SA ka ftuar nderkohe nje grup zyrtaresh shqiptare qe ne kohen dhe mundesine e pare te pershtatshme te vizitojne vepra te ngjashme energjitike, te realizuara me heret nga SAIPEM- grupi ENI.

ASG Power SA hedh poshte lajmet, se per arsye te sigurise, ajo ka hasur veshtiresi per realizimin e kesaj vepre ne vende te tjera fqinje si Italia, etj. ASG Power SA eshte nje kompani e ndertuar posaçem per realizimin e ketij projekti ne Shqiperi, çka shprehet edhe ne statutin e saj. Kompania shprehet e hapur te angazhohet per realizimin e projekteve te ngjashme te energjise edhe ne vende te tjera.

Duke shprehur keqardhje per keqinformimet sporadike te medias, ASG Power SA shpreh mirenjohjen per gatishmerine e larte qe ka gjetur per realizimin e kesaj vepre qofte nga autoritetet shteterore shqiptare- qendrore dhe vendore- ashtu edhe nga popullata e Fierit ne teresi, e cila mirepret perfitimet e ketij investimi madhor.

*

----------


## DYDRINAS

Qeveria ka miratuar dje studimin për ndërtimin e terminaleve të gazit në grykëderdhjen e Semanit





*Qeveria, leje për impiantin gjigand të gazit të “ASG Power”*



Ndërtimi i impiantit të gazit do të zgjasë dy vjet dhe burime pranë kësaj kompanie në Tiranë, thanë se punimet në këtë impiant nga “ASG Power” mund të nisin që në fillimin e vitit të ardhshëm



Qeveria shqiptare i ka hapur zyrtarisht rrugë mundësisë së ndërtimit të impianteve apo terminaleve të gazit në vend, dje, teksa ka miratuar studimin për ndërtimin e terminaleve të gazit natyror të lëngët në bregdetin e Fierit. Në të vërtetë, vendimi i djeshëm i qeverisë shqiptare është vendim për ndërtimin e impiantit të gazit natyror nga komapnia “ASG Power”, në një sipërfaqe prej 120 hektarësh në grykëderdhjen e Semanit. Në bregun e Semanit janë miratuar edhe disa njolla të tjera më të vogla për stacione gazi. Kompania “ASG POWER”, me këtë stacion gjigand do të prodhojë 10 milionë metra kub gaz në vit dhe investimi që ajo do të kryejë do të kapë vlerën e një presje nëntë miliardë dollarëve amerikanë dhe do të zërë me punë mbi katër mijë punonjës. Ndërtimi i impiantit ta gazit do të zgjasë dy vjet dhe burime pranë kësaj kompanie në Tiranë, thanë se punimet në këtë impiant nga “ASG POWER” mund të nisin që në fillimin e vitit të ardhëshm. Ky është një projekt që është promovuar para disa muajsh nga kryeministri Berisha dhe ambasadorja amerikane në Tiranë, Marcie Ries. Duhet thënë se ndërtimi i këtij impianti gjigand të gazit do ta bëjë Shqipërinë të vetmin vend jo anëtar të Bashkimit Europian, që do të jetë pjesë e rrjetit të gazit. Gazi i lëngët, në këtë stacion gjigand do të mbërrijë në bregun e Semanit me anije dhe më pas, do të përpunohet aty, për të shkuar në tregun europian. Vendimi i djeshëm i qeverisë për të hartuar një masterplan do të paraqitet për miratim në Këshillin Kombëtar të Rregullimit të Territorit, i cili do t’i japë atij miratimin përfundimtar. Shqipëria do të ketë të drejtë të blejë nga ky impiant sasinë e nevojshme të gazit për të cilën ajo ka nevojë dhe këtë gaz do ta blejë me çmim me të lirë se ai që kompania do ta shesë në treg. Stacionet e tjera të gazit që mund të ndërtohen në këtë rajon, sipas specialistëve do të jenë shumë më të vogla dhe do të jenë segmente të stacionit të madh të “ASG Power”. Deri më tani, Shqipëria ka qenë një synim nga shumë kompani për të ndërtuar naftësjellësa, gazsjellësa dhe stacione të gazi të lëngët, por projekti i “ASG POWER” është ai që është më konkreti dhe më pranë nisjes së punimeve. Specialistë pranë kësaj kompanie thanë dje se, kompania ka gati të gjithë studimin e projektit, për të nisur punën që në fillimin e vitit të ardhshëm.

Gazeta Tema
02-11-2006

----------


## DYDRINAS

*V E N D I M*

*PËR MIRATIMIN E STUDIMIT PËR MUNDËSINË E NDËRTIMIT TË TERMINALEVE TË GAZIT NATYROR TË LËNGËZUAR (GNL) DHE TË INFRASTRUKTURËS PËRKATËSE, NË BREGDETIN E QARKUT TË FIERIT
*
Në mbështetje të nenit 100 të Kushtetutës, me propozimin e ministrit të Ekonomisë, Tregtisë dhe Energjetikës, Këshilli i Ministrave

V E N D O S I:

1. Miratimin e studimit Për mundësinë e ndërtimit të terminaleve të gazit natyror të lëngëzuar (GNL) dhe të infrastrukturës përkatëse, në bregdetin e qarkut të Fierit, që i bashkëlidhet këtij vendimi.

2. Për zonat e përcaktuara në studim, për ndërtimin e terminaleve të gazit natyror të lëngëzuar (GNL), Ministria e Ekonomisë, Tregtisë dhe Energjetikës, Ministria e Punëve Publike, Transportit dhe Telekomunikacionit, Ministria e Mjedisit, Pyjeve dhe Administrimit të Ujërave dhe Ministria e Turizmit, Kulturës, Rinisë dhe Sporteve, në bashkëpunim me organet përkatëse të njësive të qeverisjes vendore, të përgatisin masterplanin për terminalet dhe për infrastrukturën përkatëse, tokësore dhe detare. Për hapësirat e paraqitura në studim të fillojnë procedurat ligjore për shqyrtimin e tyre edhe në zbatim të ligjit nr.8405, datë 17.9.1998, Për urbanistikën, të ndryshuar, dhe të ligjit nr.8093, datë 21.3.1996, Për rezervat ujore, të ndryshuar.
Paraqitja e masterplanit për shqyrtim në KRRTRSH, të bëhet brenda datës 20.12.2006.

3. Ngarkohen Ministria e Ekonomisë, Tregtisë dhe Energjetikës, Ministria e Punëve Publike, Transportit dhe Telekomunikacionit, Ministria e Mjedisit, Pyjeve dhe Administrimit të Ujërave dhe Ministria e Turizmit, Kulturës, Rinisë dhe Sporteve për zbatimin e këtij vendimi.

Ky vendim hyn në fuqi menjëherë.

K R Y E M I N I S T R I
SALI BERISHA

----------


## MaDaBeR

Me te vertet nje investim kolosal nga ana e bankes EXIM. Duhet pershendetur nje investim i tille. Ne keto kohe e gjith bota po i afrohet nje krize energjitike, dhe nje investim i tille nuk eshte i dobishem vetem per Shqiperine, por per gjithe rajonin, pasi sic dihet dhe vendet e rajonit tone nuk po kane mungese energjie. Sigurisht ky investim kaq i madh do sjelle dhe nje reduktim te mungeses se energjise ne Shqiperi.

Gjithashtu doja te shtoja qe qeveria Shqiptare duhet te beje kujdes dhe ti vendose disa kushte elementare kompanise qe do ndertoje kete veper. Duhet te vendosen disa kushte per mbrojtjen e ambjentit, pasi sic dihet ndertime te ketyre veprave sjellin nje ndotje per ambjentin, por duhet te meren disa masa qe kjo ndotje te jete sa me e vogel.

Te shpresojme qe ky investim te realizohet ne kohe sa me te shpejte.

*Lukas*

----------


## DYDRINAS

*Nënshkruhet marrëveshja për ndërtimin e TEC-it të Vlorës*

Armand Mero
09-02-2007


Në Shqipëri autoritetet mbyllën bisedimet e gjata me kompaninë italiane Maire Engineering e cila kishte fituar tenderin për ndërtimin e një termocentrali në Vlorë.

*D**rejtori i Korporatës energjitike shqiptare Andi Beli firmosi kontratën me drejtuesit e kompanisë italiane, e cila është ndër më të mëdhat në sektorin e tekonologjive dhe me një shtrirje në 30 vende të botës.* Ndërtimi i termocentralit kushton mbi 90 milion euro të financuara nga Banka Botërore, Banka europiane për Rindërtim dhe Zhvillim si dhe nga Banka europiane e Investimeve.

*Ministri Genc Ruli e konsideroi si mjaft të rëndësishme realizimin e kësaj vepre e cila përfaqëson një burim alternativ energjie për Shqipërinë e cila është e ndërvarur. Ai vlersoi edhe aplikmin e teknologjive të avancuara që shmangin ndikimin negativ mbi mjedisin.
*
Ndërtimi i termocentralit u zvarrit për gati një vit nga qeveria e cila para ardhjes në pushtet ishte deklaruar kundër. Muaj të tjerë vonese pasuan procesin e tenderit dhe bisedimeve me kompaninë fituese.

Termocentrali do të ketë një kapacitet prodhimi prej afër 800 milion kilovat orë në vit. Punimet do të zgjasin dy vjet por kompania italiane ka premtuar të nisë prodhimin, ndonëse jo me kapacitet të plotë që pas vitit të parë.

VOA

----------

